# Updated coffee corner..



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Just fixed (hopefully) the little Isomac Professionale Granmacinino as it had fallen to bits inside..

Should be a nice capable grinder for brewed now, saves faffing with the Major. Plus having a hopper on should improve consistency of grind.










Least it doesn't take up much kitchen real estate (otherwise I'd get a slap! I've already been told I have too much coffee stuff







)


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Looks neat!


----------



## jodevizes (Feb 3, 2016)

I would like to try that machine. It would make me feel like a true barrista.


----------



## jtldurnall (Mar 16, 2015)

Great pairing of a Major and a La Pav. Out of interest what do you use as a weight when grinding?


----------



## NickR (Jul 1, 2011)

Nice machinery, nice tiles


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

jtldurnall said:


> Great pairing of a Major and a La Pav. Out of interest what do you use as a weight when grinding?


I don't, it grinds quite quickly so don't get much popcorning as the beans don't get a chance to escape. I've kept the bit off the bottom of the hopper as it can be shut. I just single dose with it (also turns the safety cut-off off without having to bypass the switch inside).

The Isomac is slow and noisy, but just used it to make a lovely brew with Foundry's LSOL via my V60. Retains a bit though (common with conicals I think.) Just got to find a little tray for it as it drops grounds onto the worktop.

My partner saw it and asked if I was still using the big one now I have the Isomac fixed... Had to explain the 'big one' is for the lever as it's set for espresso and saved me faffing around changing settings for brewed.. God knows what I'm going to do if I ever upgrade the Pavoni for something bigger


----------

